# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  Tell your boss - it is imperative that they send you to Hawaii

## T. Ashley McGrew

Two, count them two workshops that demand your attendence. Please find the flyers below. Right click and save them as pictures to forward to colleagues or to print out and leave on your bosses desk.
WMA Mount Making Worskhop 2011[1][1].jpg 
Basic Principles of Mountmaking Workshop-
At the Western Museum Association's Annual Meeting
Honolulu, Hawaii
Friday, September 23, 2011
This will be a half day workshop covering basic and advanced
principles of mountmaking and earthquake mitigation. Panelists will
speak about the latest materials being used, methods, systems,
designed environments, best practices and affordable solutions.
Sponsored by Registrars Committee Western Region and PACCIN
Speakers:
David Armendariz, Mountmaker, J. Paul Getty Museum
BJ Farrar, Mountmaker, J. Paul Getty Museum
McKenzie Lowry, Mountmaker, J. Paul Getty Museum
Richard Hards, Mountmaker, ELY Inc.
For more information, please contact:
Jacqueline Cabrera, Chair- RCWR
JCabrera@getty.edu

_Cool huh?_

Also...!

WMA Soft Packing Workshop 2011[1][1].jpg

----------

